# Advice for Cooking Kingfish???



## mud runner (Aug 28, 2009)

I usually throw back kingfish because either I don't cook it right or it's just not that good. I wanted to know if anyone had any pointers for cooking kingfish, whether it be grilling, smoking or frying? I have grilled it before with just a little butter and onion and it just didn't turn out that good. Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

Don't.
Mustad7731


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

I fryed some this summer and it was good, not great, but good. The advice I was given was to cut out all the red meat in the filet. I fileted them and cut the red streak out of the middle and anywhere else. Tried grilling them as whole steaks the year before and they were terrible. Cutting the red meat will make a difference- that meat taste terrible


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Try cutting slits from backbone to belly about 1" apart then stick your fingers in and pop out "balls" of meat - should get two per slash and it will eliminate the dark meat. Take the balls and coat in mustard then roll in cornmeal and flour mix and deep fry. Not bad and it's always fun to invite friends over for fried Kingfish balls.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Put balls in creole.................throw rest away.......


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Viking48 said:


> Try cutting slits from backbone to belly about 1" apart then stick your fingers in and pop out "balls" of meat - should get two per slash and it will eliminate the dark meat. Take the balls and coat in mustard then roll in cornmeal and flour mix and deep fry. Not bad and it's always fun to invite friends over for fried Kingfish balls.


This is about as good as it gets for kingfish. Even then the meat is gray and "cottony", if there is such a word.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I had a thread on here about cooking kingfish about a month ago. There were some good responses and some asinine comments. Try a search for it.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Umm uhh get a board then cook the fish on the board, then EAT THE BOARD!!!!!!!!! HAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH

No kingfish recipe thread is complete without the board joke.


----------



## inxpress (Mar 2, 2007)

*grilled*

Put the logs or balls in a ziplock and soak in italian dressing for a couple of days in fridge. no red meat. grill until flakey. Marinating them takes the funk out.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

my nieghbor puts the fillets in pot and par boils to remove the oil and then makes a salad like tuna salad with them. I can't vouch how good or bad it is.


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

trout250 said:


> my nieghbor puts the fillets in pot and par boils to remove the oil and then makes a salad like tuna salad with them. I can't vouch how good or bad it is.


instead of making a salad take the meat and make crab cakes out of them. pretty dang good. The key is to plug or ball the meat instead of fillet. This eliminates most of the blood. I think the smaller ones cook up good


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Highest and Best Uses....*

Guys, there are some people that would eat anything and say it was great!!!

There are a few people who can take boot leather and make it taste like a
gourmet meal.

Kingfish are best released...It is a shame to take a magnificant fish and reduce
it to canned tuna...

my $0.02,
Mustad7731


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Mustad7731 said:


> Don't.
> Mustad7731


ditto.

them's give-away fish.


----------



## sfn01 (Aug 8, 2009)

I had some fresh from a trip...i cut some up in small pieces and boiled it for about 3 or 4 minutes. THen I let it cool and flaked it up and then used to to make patties...like salmon patties. It was actually VERY good!


----------



## tailrope (Sep 30, 2009)

This may not sound great but is......put a layer of mayonnaise on top and then Tony Cachere on top of that. Grill it or broil it. Tastes great


----------

